# Juventus - Barcellona: 11 aprile 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (8 Aprile 2017)

Juventus - Barcellona, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017. Si gioca martedì 11 aprile 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Il Barcellona arriva al match dalla disfatta contro il Malaga (sconfitta 2-0) che ha allontanato, forse definitivamente, i catalani dalla conquista della Liga. La Juventus, invece, ha battuto il Chievo Verona.

Dove vedere Juve - Barcellona in tv?

Diretta in chiaro sulle reti Mediaset ed in streaming sul servizi online dell'emittente.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2017)

Mah sto Barcellona in trasferta è proprio un didastro staremo a vedere


----------



## Tobi (8 Aprile 2017)

c'è da dire che il Barca contro il Malaga ha giocato senza Iniesta e Rakitic e con mascherano terzino. Detto questo mi aspetto uno 0-0 o 1-0 per la Juve


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me finisce X ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2017)

Passa la Juve, perché allo Stadium sono indistruttibili, mentre il Barça è un colabrodo in trasferta; viceversa, ilo Barça vincerà al Camp Nou, ma la Juve non si andrà mai a prendere sei pere come il PSG. 
In soldoni: la Juve vince allo Stadium 2-1 e poi va a perdere là 3-2.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2017)

Per me finisce in pareggio. Il Barca ha perso ieri, risultato brutto per i gobbi perché è difficile che questi perdano due partite di fila.


----------



## Victorss (9 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Barcellona, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017. Si gioca martedì 11 aprile 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Il Barcellona arriva al match dalla disfatta contro il Malaga (sconfitta 2-0) che ha allontanato, forse definitivamente, i catalani dalla conquista della Liga. La Juventus, invece, ha battuto il Chievo Verona.
> 
> ...


Mi fa schifo dirlo perché odio anche loro, ma forza Barca con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passa la Juve, perché allo Stadium sono indistruttibili, mentre il Barça è un colabrodo in trasferta; viceversa, ilo Barça vincerà al Camp Nou, ma la Juve non si andrà mai a prendere sei pere come il PSG.
> In soldoni: la Juve vince allo Stadium 2-1 e poi va a perdere là 3-2.



addirittura due gol in trasferta prevedi per i gobbi? io se proprio devono passare posso ipotizzare un 3-1, 0-1 tipo Inter 2010 con una barricata al ritorno per 90' ...


----------



## Igniorante (9 Aprile 2017)

Previsione: il Barca espugna il Cesso Stadium. 

Speranza: Il Barca espugna il Cesso Stadium e poi Trump lo rade al suolo con le bombe.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2017)

Non so se state guado ma a leggere i commenti sembra che i favoriti siano i juventini...
Ma neanche per sogno. I spagnoli dovranno sudarsela ma passano loro. 
1-1 e 2-0


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2017)

Dubito che la Juve perda in casa, in qualche modo la sfangheranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> addirittura due gol in trasferta prevedi per i gobbi? io se proprio devono passare posso ipotizzare un 3-1, 0-1 tipo Inter 2010 con una barricata al ritorno per 90' ...


Per una ragione semplice: la Juventus là perde al 100%; quindi, è costretta a vincere in casa, dove un goal lo piglia sicuramente e dove sicuramente non può uscirsene con più di un goal di scarto. Altrimenti potrebbero andarsi a prendere il punto in Catalogna, ma se il Barcellona non vince allo Stadium non ce lo vedo non vincere nemmeno in casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2017)

Allegri contro il Barellona non passerà mai.. gli avrà affrontati non so quante volte e non è mai riuscito a strusciarla


----------



## Superpippo80 (9 Aprile 2017)

1-2 a Torino
2-1 a Barcellona


----------



## mandraghe (9 Aprile 2017)

Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto: 

"Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".


Chiudete tutto.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



la prossima sarà Sturaro > Rijkaard


----------



## Igniorante (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



Anche Phelps se non fosse stato così veloce in acqua sarebbe stato un nuotatore normalissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



Un pò contorto come discorso.
Ergo, chiudendo il sillogismo, dybala che segna pochissimo è un giocatore normale.
E si, perchè 8 gol ( e nemmeno tutti su azione) in questa juve non sono una miseria ma peggio.
Avrebbe fatto più bella figura se avesse descritto messi relativamente alla tecnica in velocità, quella è la sua forza che lo rende unico.
Tutto il resto è solo l'inevitabile conseguenza di un giocatore che pare giochi alla play e non a calcio.
Dybala?
Non bestemmiamo per favore.


----------



## Dell'erba (10 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un pò contorto come discorso.
> Ergo, chiudendo il sillogismo, dybala che segna pochissimo è un giocatore normale.
> E si, perchè 8 gol ( e nemmeno tutti su azione) in questa juve non sono una miseria ma peggio.
> Avrebbe fatto più bella figura se avesse descritto messi relativamente alla tecnica in velocità, quella è la sua forza che lo rende unico.
> ...



È ovvio che non c'è paragone con Messi, per carità di Dio.

8 gol sono però viziati dal fatto che è stato praticamente quasi 3 mesi fuori eh


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> È ovvio che non c'è paragone con Messi, per carità di Dio.
> 
> 8 gol sono però viziati dal fatto che è stato praticamente quasi 3 mesi fuori eh



Io dico che si sta creando un fenomeno mediatico laddove non esiste.
Ti prego, non pensare sia fazioso o anti-juventino perchè sono innanzitutto uno sportivo.
Ho amato del piero, giusto per intenderci, come ho apprezzato la classe cristallina di zidane .
Ma francamente in dybala fatico a vedere le stimmate del fenomeno. 
Si parla tanto di messi ma io dubito arriverà al livello tecnico di del piero. Il primo del piero, quello prima dell'infortunio , era arrivato a un livello tale da duellare a suon di gol e giocate ,ogni domenica, sui campi della serie A, con ronaldo.
Il fenomeno, il vero fenomeno.


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



Se Rocco Siffredi avesse avuto 10 cm di uccello in meno, col cavolo che si scopava tutto quel ben di Dio.
Come dite? Come? Sono volgare?
No, sono certi discorsi che MI PORTANO ad essere volgare.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2017)

Per me domani non perdono (purtroppo).


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



Dybala paragonato a certi giocatori è un signor nessuno che non ha mai vinto nulla di importante da protagonista nenmeno in argentina dove la sua squadra era una piccolissima società chiamata Instituto di Cordova che come il Palermo lottava solo per non retrocedere, poi in nazionale il nulla assoluto.. in questa Juventus anche Lapadula avrebbe vinto lo stesso.


----------



## Torros (10 Aprile 2017)

Messi tecnicamente è il giocatore più forte mai visto.

Fa tutto alla perfezione non sbaglia un colpo, nei passaggi eccezzionale, nel tiro a giro oggi solo Robben come lui e nello stretto nessuno nella storia.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



ma sto vecchio non tifa fiorentina ? solitamente viola e gobbi non si possono vedere....come può dire simili castronerie ? demenza senile ?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Finirà 2-2 og 2-1 per il barcellona


----------



## Raryof (11 Aprile 2017)

Questa sera devono abbassare la cresta una volta per tutte, spero in una stangata o qualcosa di simile, importantissimo che il Barca ne segni il più possibile, Buffon mi pare una roba immonda poi.
Tenete conto che se falliscono anche quest'anno (dopo aver speso 90 e passa mln per un 30 enne) non c'è tutto 'sto margine di manovra i prossimi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mario *Sconcerti* a 90° minuto:
> 
> "Dybala è tecnicamente più forte di Messi. Se Messi non segnasse così tanti gol sarebbe un giocatore normale".
> 
> ...



Anche solo paragonare Messi a Dybala sa di presa per il cul.....

Messi vale tipo 200 volte il bianconero..


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2017)

Sinceramente ho pochissime aspettative per stasera, sono molto più forti di noi e farli fuori in una doppia sfida è praticamente impossibile (ci è riuscito solo Simeone negli ultimi anni). Diciamo che se vinciamo sono contento, ma non credo che oltre a vincere allo Stadium la Juve possa fare di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho pochissime aspettative per stasera, sono molto più forti di noi e farli fuori in una doppia sfida è praticamente impossibile (ci è riuscito solo Simeone negli ultimi anni). Diciamo che se vinciamo sono contento, ma non credo che oltre a vincere allo Stadium la Juve possa fare di più.



Ma che è sto pessimismo dai? Sa troppo di scaramanzia..la verità è che la Juve sulla carte per me è favorita..il Barca sta in u annata penosa, senza la serata magica del camp nou sarebbero usciti agli ottavi col peggior PSG degli ultimi anni, la Juve invece ha un gruppo solidissimo, ha i campioni e ha un tecnico che vale 30 volte luis enrique..

Per me la Juve vince 3-1 in casa e farà 2-2 al camp nou


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io dico che si sta creando un fenomeno mediatico laddove non esiste.
> Ti prego, non pensare sia fazioso o anti-juventino perchè sono innanzitutto uno sportivo.
> Ho amato del piero, giusto per intenderci, come ho apprezzato la classe cristallina di zidane .
> Ma francamente in dybala fatico a vedere le stimmate del fenomeno.
> ...



Si sono d'accordo, per me neymar per dire già gli è superiore. Però ancora è molto giovane. In Italia però funziona così: portiere giovane? Futuro Buffon. Difensore giovane? Futuro Nesta/Cannavaro. Ricordo ancora quando si paragonava muriel a Ronaldo, roba da galera.
Anche Su del Piero pre infortunio non posso che concordare, pallone d'oro mancato che a 23 aveva già vinto tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Anche Su del Piero pre infortunio non posso che concordare, pallone d'oro mancato che a 23 aveva già vinto tutto.



Ho speso mille battaglie in difesa di Del Piero, senza l'infortunio il più grande giocatore offensivo italiano dopo Roberto Baggio (ma più decisivo del codino)..
Solo chi ha vissuto il Del Piero '94-'98 può capire di cosa parliamo..
Ogni tanto seppur milanista mi rivedo il gol con la fiorentina nel 3-2 del '94...una roba da annali del calcio..ma tra il '94 e il '98 ha segnato almeno 20 gol da cineteca..


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Tralasciando la fesseria sconcertiana su Messi-Dybala, la stampa itagliana nel presentare questa sfida ha raggiunto livelli di faziosità e di lecchinosità imbarazzante. Nessuno pretende che la stampa italiana scriva viva il Barça, però magari fare analisi più ponderate non sarebbe stato male.

Invece secondo gli opinionisti italiani sembra che la Juve da anni domini in Europa ed abbia vinto trofei internazionali a ripetizione (per la cronaca l'ultimo trofeo internazionale vinto dalla Juve è la CL vinta nel....1996).

Sarebbe stato sufficiente dire che a differenza delle altre volte questa volta non è scontato che il Barça passi e se passerà dovrà comunque sudarsela. Invece no, e vai con "la difesa della Juve è la più forte d'Europa", "Higuain è meglio di Suarez", il Barcellona è infiacchito, Neymar è in un periodo difficile, ecc. ecc.

L'apotesi del servilismo e della mancanza di equilibrio. E poi si chiedono pure perché oltre metà degli sportivi italiani tiferà contro la Juve....


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni:
Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Dani Alves, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuaìn;
Barcellona (4-3-3): ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Piqué, Umtiti, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Mascherano, Iniesta; Neymar, Suarez, Messi;*


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Dani Alves, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuaìn;
> Barcellona (4-3-3): ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Piqué, Umtiti, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Mascherano, Iniesta; Neymar, Suarez, Messi;*


o vincono.. o rischiano grosso


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2017)

Mathieu titolare, Luis Enrique s'è fot... la capa


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

http://www.milanworld.net/borussia-...ne-vicino-allautobus-vt45930.html#post1182882


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho speso mille battaglie in difesa di Del Piero, senza l'infortunio il più grande giocatore offensivo italiano dopo Roberto Baggio (ma più decisivo del codino)..
> Solo chi ha vissuto il Del Piero '94-'98 può capire di cosa parliamo..
> Ogni tanto seppur milanista mi rivedo il gol con la fiorentina nel 3-2 del '94...una roba da annali del calcio..ma tra il '94 e il '98 ha segnato almeno 20 gol da cineteca..



Sono daccordo con te.
Per me il Del Piero pre infortunio era un vero fenomeno.
Ma allo stesso modo hanno esaltato il Del Piero post infortunio a livelli assurdi quando per me non valeva piu di un Zola (o Gianfranco per me e un grandissimo eh). Lo stesso Agnelli ne aveva le palle piene di "aspettare Godot".
E in nazionale e stato per me una vera sciagura (ovviamente in rapporto a quello che avrebbe dovuto fare).
Non solo per le sue prestazioni ma anche perche toglieva il posto a Baggio per esempio.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)

Sono certo che stasera vincerà la Juve, e lo dico senza doppi fini scaramantici.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

it's time

di prenderne 3 in casa


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Barcellona in versione Pro Patria


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Se vabbè

Buonanotte


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2017)

Barca imbarazzante. Avevo previsto un 2 a 0, ma qui finisce male...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Ma dormono sti maledetti?


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Fossi un tifoso del Farsa invidierei le difese di Milan ed Inter


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Un gol alla Messi ahahahahahaah


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si fa a far giocare Mathieu?!?!
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

gran gol


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a far giocare Mathieu?!?!
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Il nato vecchio.. benjamin batton


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a far giocare Mathieu?!?!
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Per 20 mln abbiamo Vangioni di disponibile.
Antonelli per 25.
De Sciglio per 30.

E tutti sarebbero migliori di Mathieu.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Che s'è mangiato


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Questi sono segnali eh.. se non fanno questi gol...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Taaaaaaac.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Ne prendono altri 4 stasera


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Aprile 2017)

Era meglio fosse passato il PSG, sti qua son finiti...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Dovevano uscire agli ottavi, usciranno ai quarti... Pazienza..


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Che portiere....


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

se vabbè se continua così poi ci credo che lo valutano più di Messi


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Luis Enrique non dovrebbe allenare manco in Lega Pro... Si vede proprio quando una squadra gioca nella Liga


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)

La profezia di Sconcerti ...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Se fanno 4-0 questi si scordano di fare la remuntada


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia sto Farsa

Che difesa pazzesca


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Comunque lasciano spazi allucinanti.. Manzotin in quell'azione poteva fare quello che gli pareva... boh


----------



## The Ripper (11 Aprile 2017)

che Juve!
Comunque io su Allegri e su Dybala ho già detto tutto anni fa.


----------



## ralf (11 Aprile 2017)

Che bestia che è diventato Alex Sandro.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

P.S. Telecronaca imparziale, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Qualcuno mi spieghi anche sto Sergi Roberto che terzino è, come se noi mettessimo Pasalic sulla fascia


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2017)

Ma Ter Stegen sotto i guanti le ha le mani? 
Il Barca è tatticamente impresentabile, e ormai è calato anche a livello di individualità rispetto a qualche anno fa. Va detto che comunque questa juventus, quando gioca al 100%, è fortissima. A mio avviso si giocherà la champions col Bayern, perchè sono le due squadre più forti e complete.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma Ter Stegen sotto i guanti le ha le mani?
> Il Barca è tatticamente impresentabile, e ormai è calato anche a livello di individualità rispetto a qualche anno fa. Va detto che comunque questa juventus, quando gioca al 100%, è fortissima. A mio avviso si giocherà la champions col Bayern, perchè sono le due squadre più forti e complete.



Per me se passano questa hanno la coppa in mano.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Aprile 2017)

ahahahah ma che fallo era?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Pure i gol buoni annullati ahahahah


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma Ter Stegen sotto i guanti le ha le mani?
> Il Barca è tatticamente impresentabile, e ormai è calato anche a livello di individualità rispetto a qualche anno fa. Va detto che comunque questa juventus, quando gioca al 100%, è fortissima. A mio avviso si giocherà la champions col Bayern, perchè sono le due squadre più forti e complete.



C'è gente che mette Ter Stegen tra i migliori... Ma anche De Gea è un altro che mi dice poco o niente... Donnarumma e Buffon sono svariate categorie sopra, pur essendo un ragazzino e un vecchio


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> C'è gente che mette Ter Stegen tra i migliori... Ma anche De Gea è un altro che mi dice poco o niente... Donnarumma e Buffon sono svariate categorie sopra, pur essendo un ragazzino e un vecchio



Direi di sì. Tra i migliori piuttosto metterei Oblak, oltre a Courtois, che però forse un paio di anni fa prometteva di più... [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] sono d'accordo. Non mi sbilancio più di tanto perchè già due anni fa, quando persero in finale, andai dicendo per mesi che avrebbero vinto. La differenza è che all'epoca era una sensazione. Pensavo che avrebbero vinto perchè era il loro anno. Adesso nel complesso, se non sono la squadra più forte, sono comunque una squadra in grado di giocarsela alla pari con tutti. Magari nell'album di figurine o alla Play sono inferiori ad altre squadre, ma il campo è un'altra cosa...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Sono sotto 2-0 e fanno i tacchi.

Che vergogna.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

OT : Fassone e compagni sono allo stadio o no ?
Mi guardo una telecronaca in francese e non ne hanno proprio parlato.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Direi di sì. Tra i migliori piuttosto metterei Oblak, oltre a Courtois, che però forse un paio di anni fa prometteva di più... [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] sono d'accordo. Non mi sbilancio più di tanto perchè già due anni fa, quando persero in finale, andai dicendo per mesi che avrebbero vinto. La differenza è che all'epoca era una sensazione. Pensavo che avrebbero vinto perchè era il loro anno. Adesso nel complesso, se non sono la squadra più forte, sono comunque una squadra in grado di giocarsela alla pari con tutti. Magari nell'album di figurine o alla Play sono inferiori ad altre squadre, ma il campo è un'altra cosa...



Concordo, io pensavo che il Barca non dico avrebbe dominato ma comunque li avrebbe fatti sudare, invece questi ladri hanno una fame pazzesca. 
Poi non aiuta il fatto che Messi sembri il nonno di sé stesso, Neymar una specie di Mastour più vecchio, e il Barca sappia giocare solo in orizzontale.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2017)

Luis Enrique non potrebbe allenare neanche il Fiammamonza


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)

Un 2 a 0 finale per la Juve l'avevo messo in preventivo, ma addirittura dopo soli 45 minuti va al di là di ogni peggior previsione. Se finisce in goleada come col PSG (possibilissimo) la trasferta al Camp Nou diventerà una mera formalità.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me se passano questa hanno la coppa in mano.



Credo che a Monaco di Baviera non la pensino così


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Luis Enrique non potrebbe allenare neanche il Fiammamonza



Se penso che sono Luis Enrique e Zidane ad allenare Barca e Real mi viene da piangere


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo che a Monaco di Baviera non la pensino così



Prima di oggi non lo pensavano nemmeno a Barcellona.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Boh. alla fine credo un gol lo segnano questi..


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Se il Barça non ne fa almeno uno, è casa (senza prenderne altri ovviamente). I gobbi con 3 gol di scarto non ci perderanno mai, nemmeno al Camp Nou,


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Max Allegri'ccezzionale!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2017)

Mi sembra di averlo detto quando ci fu il sorteggio, la juve è l'avversario peggiore per questo farsa.


----------



## Serginho (11 Aprile 2017)

Si sapeva fosse dura per il Barcellona, la Juventus ha una difesa impenetrabile. Non sarà per nulla facile segnare come contro il PSG. Io ero e sono ancora convinto che passi la Juve


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Aprile 2017)

Il miracolo di Buffon seguito istantaneamente dal 2-0 momento chiave.


----------



## Raryof (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barcellona è assente in 2 reparti su 3 tra cui il portiere, è veramente una squadretta che non sa difendere e non può difendersi, una squadra un minimo organizzata li purga 2 volte su 3 sempre.
Se non pigliano uno come Verratti è finita per loro.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Concordo, io pensavo che il Barca non dico avrebbe dominato ma comunque li avrebbe fatti sudare, invece questi ladri hanno una fame pazzesca.
> Poi non aiuta il fatto che Messi sembri il nonno di sé stesso, Neymar una specie di Mastour più vecchio, e il Barca sappia giocare solo in orizzontale.



Parlando con gli amici, oggi avevo pronosticato un 2 a 0, ma probabilmente neanch'io immaginavo un dominio del genere. Il Barca ormai è appagato, e tatticamente è impresentabile. Vanno di fatto avanti dal post Guardiola senza un allenatore, solo che i singoli hanno sempre mascherato certe lacune. In più gli manca molto Busquets, che è l'unico che dà equilibrio.


----------



## koti (11 Aprile 2017)

Difensivamente i gobbi sono di un altro pianeta sopra tutti. Il Barca, con quei tre fenomeni là davanti, ha tirato in porta solo una volta. Pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

La cosa incredibile è che ogni volta che i gobbi salgano danno l'impressione di poter segnare. Ogni volta.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Se il Barca non giocasse con Sbirulino in porta staremmo commentando un'altra partita...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barca è alla frutta.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prima di oggi non lo pensavano nemmeno a Barcellona.



Ora come ora ci sono 3 categorie tra Bayern e Barca


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barca ha smarrito l'intensità che gli permetteva di mantenere in mano il gioco per poi affidarsi ai suoi fuoriclasse per risolvere la partita...
Senza questa è una squadra normale che messa a confronto con la ''tostaggine'' della Juve non può far altro che soccombere...
Se non entrano in campo ''kazzuti'' nel secondo tempo possono già salutare la Champions...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora come ora ci sono 3 categorie tra Bayern e Barca



Dipende anche dalla situazione, in semifinale sarei anche d'accordo, ma in un'eventuale finale se la giocano secondo me.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Higuain che ha tutto il tempo di sistemarsi la palla e tirare


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Che scandalo sto Farça


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barça è a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Se ciao.. pure kIng kong


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Finisce 4-0 pure questa, come già detto


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo quest'anno vinceranno la Champions sti maledetti


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2017)

ma di Fassone e Han Li poi c'è traccia o no?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Vabbè...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Barcellona scandaloso, giusto che escano.

Stavolta non la ribaltano.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Farsa vuole un'altra remuntada


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quest'anno vinceranno la Champions sti maledetti



Sicuro, passata questa non li ferma più manco un meteorite.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Barcellona scandaloso, giusto che escano.
> 
> Stavolta non la ribaltano.



Se non segnano un gol a Torino e finita.


----------



## Heaven (11 Aprile 2017)

È il loro anno. Solo il Bayern può fermarli


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Aprile 2017)

Il 4-0 di Parigi non era un caso.
Questi in difesa sono agghiaccianti.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Se Allegri vince la CL spero che poi se ne vada... non ce la faccio più a vederlo con sti ladri. Lo stimo troppo come allenatore. E' un grandissimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2017)

Il brocco Allegri.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non segnano un gol a Torino e finita.




Speriamo..ma vedo più probabile il quarto gol che non il 3 a1...


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2017)

che pagliacci.


----------



## sballotello (11 Aprile 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il brocco Allegri.



ohhh mi mancavano questi commenti. Adesso riaprite pure quel topic di due anni fa sull'Asino mi raccomando


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Dai ragazzi, Allegri vale un Montella o uno Spalletti, e tutti e tre meno di Sarri


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Aprile 2017)

Che scempio di difesa che ha sto Barcellona... più forte la nostra


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, Allegri vale un Montella o uno Spalletti, e tutti e tre meno di *Sacchi*


.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)

In ottica finale di Cardiff non capisco dove finisca la grandezza della Juve e dove inizi la "bollitura" del Barca, tenendo conto che lo stesso copione si era già visto al Parco dei Principi pochi mesi fa ..


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Non entra manco con le cannonate la palla, altro che


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Rigore netto, a questi gli va tutto bene


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Sto Neymar

Pffffff


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

igniorante ha scritto:


> rigore netto, a questi gli va tutto bene



nettissimo


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Neymar
> 
> Pffffff



"In questo momento è il più forte del mondo" cit. di qualche appassionato del Circo Orfei


----------



## Gekyn (11 Aprile 2017)

Ci doveva essere Espulsione netta per manduzucoso


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Luis Enrique d'altro canto invece sta prendendo le stesse sberle che prendeva al conad stadium quando era alla Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Neymar
> 
> Pffffff



probabilmente e seriamente lui è davvero inferiore a Dybala


----------



## sette (11 Aprile 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma di Fassone e Han Li poi c'è traccia o no?



up


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Milan di Montella al Conad Stadium ha fatto una figura migliore rispetto al farsa..il che la dice lunga sulla prestazione odierna dei catalani.


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mandzukic versione Eto'o in Inter-Barca.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Non segnano manco se giocano fino a domani mattina


----------



## koti (11 Aprile 2017)

Che mostro Alex Sandro.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> "In questo momento è il più forte del mondo" cit. di qualche appassionato del Circo Orfei



Se diamo sentenze dopo questa partita allora Suarez vale un Bacca qualsiasi.
Messi e inferiore a Suso e Deulofeu mangia in testa a Neymar.
Bonaventura e superiore a Iniesta, Kucka e un treno rispetto al fantasma Rakitic.
Locatelli forse non fa lanci alla Pirlo ma difensivamente sembra Rijkaard rispetto a Mascherano/Gomes
Vangioni e Roberto Carlos rispetto a Mathieu

e cosi via...

La verita e che la Juve ha giocato con fame ed era tatticamente perfetta (come il Milan di Allegri che aveva vinto 2-0 contro il Barca a San Siro).
Il Barca come spesso accade ultimamente, pensa che il solo fatto di schierare MSN davanti li permettera di vincere tutto in scioltezza e sopratutto tatticamente era un colabrodo.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2017)

se non prende il quarto per me il barca può rimontare al ritorno


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Aprile 2017)

C'è da dire che sergi roberto, andrè gomes e umtiti non sono da barcellona.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se non prende il quarto per me il barca può rimontare al ritorno



3 gol la Juve non credo li prenda, oggi il Barça praticamente non ha mai tirato in porta...


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Aprile 2017)

Ma Rakitic che ci fa al Barcellona?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

La vedo davvero difficile una seconda remuntada di fila... poi oh tutto può succedere nel calcio


----------



## Aragorn (11 Aprile 2017)

Con il 2 a 0 era dura ma se non altro la tensione sarebbe stata alta. Tre gol di scarto invece sono una condanna definitiva contro questa Juve.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Con il 2 a 0 era dura ma se non altro la tensione sarebbe stata alta. Tre gol di scarto invece sono una condanna definitiva contro questa Juve.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La vedo davvero difficile una seconda remuntada di fila... poi oh tutto può succedere nel calcio



Vediamo se Niang prende il palo al ritorno..


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La vedo davvero difficile una seconda remuntada di fila... poi oh tutto può succedere nel calcio



arbitraggio permettendo. 
vedremo sceneggiate in area a gogo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La più "facile" tra le big.
> Il Barça quest'anno è sorprendentemente facile da attaccare e Lucho è nettamente inferiore ad Allegri dal punto di vista tattico.



Tutto ampiamente previsto al momento del sorteggio.


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2017)

Io comunque un pò godo per il Barcellona, squadra di pompati, oggi praticamente stuprati.
E altra dimostrazione che il livello tattico che c'è in Italia negli altri paesi se lo sognano...


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barcellona se giocasse in Serie A non vincerebbe mai lo Scudetto.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Aprile 2017)

Nessuna sorpresa, i gobbi hanno vinto senza problemi sopratutto perche questo Barcelona in difesa è impresentabile, al camp nou per Allegri potrebbe bastare fare una partita lontana da Buffon.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2017)

il fenomeno neymar ma poi penso a van basten, vabbe' so de parte. 
dimenticavo, tenemose stretto topo gigio tutta la vita.


----------



## koti (11 Aprile 2017)

Higuain si conferma il solito cesso in questo tipo di partite. Peggiore in campo della Juve.


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2017)

Il Barca gioca con qualche giocatore di troppo inadeguato/finito a questi livelli, fine della storia. La Juve non m'ha fatto nemmeno così tanta impressione per dire


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca gioca con qualche giocatore di troppo inadeguato/finito a questi livelli, fine della storia. La Juve non m'ha fatto nemmeno così tanta impressione per dire



A chi ti riferisci? Secondo me particolarmente iniesta


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca gioca con qualche giocatore di troppo inadeguato/finito a questi livelli, fine della storia. La Juve non m'ha fatto nemmeno così tanta impressione per dire




Vero, inoltre non puoi presentarti a questi livelli senza avere un portiere adeguato, tra oggi e l'andata col Psg almeno due gol li ha regalati, inaccettabile.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prima di oggi non lo pensavano nemmeno a Barcellona.



E vuoi paragonarmi Barcellona e Bayern? Sono su due pianeti diversi come organizzazione.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Aprile 2017)

Grandissima Juve. Partita preparata perfettamente. Complimenti ad Allegri. Ho molti dubbi sulla vittoria del Barcellona al Camp Nou. Probabilmente la Juve non verrà stuprata come il PSG.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2017)

Avevo detto di avere scarse aspettative per stasera, la squadra mi ha dimostrato di valere molto più di quel che pensavo. Grazie, grandissimi.
Nel primo tempo li abbiamo umiliati, tatticamente Allegri l'ha preparata in maniera perfetta. Nel secondo loro sono usciti fuori, ma eccetto un paio di occasioni da infarto non hanno mai dato la sensazione di poter segnare. Adesso ci basta nom subire 3 gol, basta non subire e avremo di nuovo la possibilità di coronare il sogno.

PS: chi sostiene ancora che Allegri non sia un grande allenatore per me lo fa solo per antipatia ormai. Le sue squadre non saranno granché dal punto di vista del gioco, ma tatticamente pochissimi al mondo se la giocano con lui.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Aprile 2017)

Comunque Ter Stegen e Gomes sono due giocatorini.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Higuain si conferma il solito cesso in questo tipo di partite. Peggiore in campo della Juve.



Ma proprio no. Ha tenuto il reparto da solo gli ultimi 20 minuti. Non è che deve solo segnare


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Aprile 2017)

dopo il 6-1 erano da epopea, ora sono dei brocchi.


Ok.

Per me grande grande partita


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

E non scordiamoci di Luigi Enrico e della sua comica decisione di inserire il paracarro Mathieu.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no. Ha tenuto il reparto da solo gli ultimi 20 minuti. Non è che deve solo segnare



Non ha giocato una brutta partita, ma il gol mangiato poteva costarci carissimo. Può fare molto di più ed è giusto pretenderlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna dare atto che Allegri ha portato la mentalità giusta per l'Europa. Se non vincono quest'anno sarà l'anno prossimo. Ormai sono una squadra fortissima. Ormai è questione di tempo e vinceranno la CL.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Higuain si conferma il solito cesso in questo tipo di partite. Peggiore in campo della Juve.



Già. Ha lo stesso problema di Ibra.

Neymar per me è stato il migliore del barca, almeno ha provato a fare qualcosa.


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A chi ti riferisci? Secondo me particolarmente iniesta



Iniesta, Rakitic, Mathieu, Pique, Roberto.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona se giocasse in Serie A non vincerebbe mai lo Scudetto.



Certo come no


----------



## James Watson (11 Aprile 2017)

Questi quest'anno la vincono.
Allegri li ha sempre messi in difficoltà, proprio una mezza cartuccia di allenatore..


----------



## James Watson (11 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> PS: chi sostiene ancora che Allegri non sia un grande allenatore per me lo fa solo per antipatia ormai. Le sue squadre non saranno granché dal punto di vista del gioco, ma tatticamente pochissimi al mondo se la giocano con lui.



Quoto. Tatticamente porta a spasso molti tecnici più blasonati e rinomati, avrei voluto vederlo in un milan non in disarmo ma in fase di "crescita", secondo me ci avrebbe regalato ben altre soddisfazioni.


----------



## Doctore (11 Aprile 2017)

ma stiamo calmi...il barca in casa si trasforma.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> PS: chi sostiene ancora che Allegri non sia un grande allenatore per me lo fa solo per antipatia ormai. Le sue squadre non saranno granché dal punto di vista del gioco, ma tatticamente *pochissimi *al mondo se la giocano con lui.



Solo Simeone, forse. Nessun'altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2017)

aspettiamo il ritorno e poi vediamo, prima di incensare acciughina e ladri.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aspettiamo il ritorno e poi vediamo, prima di incensare acciughina e ladri.



E cosa fanno? Perdono 4-0? Dai, può capitare una volta, e il Barça ha già avuto la sua occasione.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Aprile 2017)

Barca ormai alla frutta, Messi il prossimo anno all'Inter...


----------



## Jaqen (11 Aprile 2017)

Sinceramente con il closing alle porte sta partita mi è interessata zero di zero.. altre volte avrei rosicato da morire ma...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sinceramente con il closing alle porte sta partita mi è interessata zero di zero.. altre volte avrei rosicato da morire ma...



io invece ho rosicato un bel po. Se vincono la Champions è un disastro.


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Aprile 2017)

Ma posso capire gli interisti, ma a voi che ve frega se la Juve la dovesse(e non succederà mai) vincerla?

Sono curioso davvero, cioè ne avete 7 su


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma posso capire gli interisti, ma a voi che ve frega se la Juve la dovesse(e non succederà mai) vincerla?
> 
> Sono curioso davvero, cioè ne avete 7 su



a parte tutto , se la Juve riesce veramente a vincere la Champions entra nell'olimpo delle grandi definitivamente e anche in Italia da li su non la schioda più nessuno.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma posso capire gli interisti, ma a voi che ve frega se la Juve la dovesse(e non succederà mai) vincerla?
> 
> Sono curioso davvero, cioè ne avete 7 su



In condizioni normali non dico che avrei tifato Juve ma, per affetto verso familiari e fidanzata gobba, sarei stato neutrale con la propensione ad essere contento per loro se vincete la Coppa.
Ma con le ladrate che fate in campionato, a maggior ragione anche contro di noi, piuttosto mi taglio le vene...e potrei metterci dentro anche il gol di Muntari...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avevo detto di avere scarse aspettative per stasera, la squadra mi ha dimostrato di valere molto più di quel che pensavo. Grazie, grandissimi.
> Nel primo tempo li abbiamo umiliati, tatticamente Allegri l'ha preparata in maniera perfetta. Nel secondo loro sono usciti fuori, ma eccetto un paio di occasioni da infarto non hanno mai dato la sensazione di poter segnare. Adesso ci basta nom subire 3 gol, basta non subire e avremo di nuovo la possibilità di coronare il sogno.
> 
> *PS: chi sostiene ancora che Allegri non sia un grande allenatore per me lo fa solo per antipatia ormai. Le sue squadre non saranno granché dal punto di vista del gioco, ma tatticamente pochissimi al mondo se la giocano con lui*.



Con questi inutile perderci tempo, sono come quelli che dicono che il Milan di Sacchi faceva solo catenaccio, ottusi che non ammetteranno mai la loro incompetenza. Naturalmente non intendo dire che questa Juve gioca come il Milan di Sacchi, ci mancherebbe...è solo per rendere l'idea del tipo di ottusità schierata


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2017)

secondo me la vince il bayern 

e non lo dico da ora....prima ancora che iniziasse pronosticai psg o bayern come vincente....una è saltata vediamo l'altra....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2017)

La Juve ha fatto la partita che doveva fare, e il Barcellona quella che si aspettavano un po' tutti


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In condizioni normali non dico che avrei tifato Juve ma, per affetto verso familiari e fidanzata gobba, sarei stato neutrale con la propensione ad essere contento per loro se vincete la Coppa.
> Ma con le ladrate che fate in campionato, a maggior ragione anche contro di noi, piuttosto mi taglio le vene...e potrei metterci dentro anche il gol di Muntari...



Mah, come se vincessimo il campionato "con le ladrate". Comunque non voglio aprire nessuna discussione, era per curiosità


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aspettiamo il ritorno e poi vediamo, prima di incensare acciughina e ladri.


invece per incensare montella basta e avanza l'ottavo posto a quanto pare


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> invece per incensare montella basta e avanza l'ottavo posto a quanto pare



HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Hai ragione! Mi chiedo com'è che Montella non sia già in semifinale di Champions &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Hai ragione! Mi chiedo com'è che Montella non sia già in semifinale di Champions &#55358;&#56596;


ma sai invece che passare da un estremo all'altro basterebbe essere un po' piu' onesti ed equilibrati... Montella fa benissimo se arriva in EL con noi, ma se gli si fanno i complimenti anche quando e' ottavo in classifica, allora e' giusto farli ad Allegri se batte il Barcellona 3-0 in un quarto, anche se poi non dovesse vincere la CL


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> invece per incensare montella basta e avanza l'ottavo posto a quanto pare



Se Montella non arriva in EL e' un fallimento bello e buono. Non capisco come si possa dire che il Milan non sia attrezzato per arrivare ALMENO sesto.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E cosa fanno? Perdono 4-0? Dai, può capitare una volta, e il Barça ha già avuto la sua occasione.



guarda che ero il primo a dire che questo farsa non passava indenne da Torino. Allo stesso tempo ti dico, la juve ha grandi possibilità di passare, ma oggi questo farsa scandaloso, nonostante tutto ha avuto due/tre occasioni nitide per segnare. Quindi al Camp Nou non sarà per niente una passeggiata per i ladri.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> invece per incensare montella basta e avanza l'ottavo posto a quanto pare



sinceramente non mi interessa, perché tu sei prevenuto su Montella. Il solo fatto di paragonare una rosa indegna con quella dell'attuale juve fa capire molto.


----------



## Doctore (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> invece per incensare montella basta e avanza l'ottavo posto a quanto pare



ehhh certo con allegri invece mai arrivati settimi 

memoria corta eh


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhh certo con allegri invece mai arrivati settimi
> memoria corta eh



primi secondi e terzi se ricordo bene
e poi giusto esonero 
cosi come giusto esonero per tutti quelli dopo che non sono arrivati in Europa
e giusto esonero per chi non ci arrivera' in futuro


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sinceramente non mi interessa, perché tu sei prevenuto su Montella. Il solo fatto di paragonare una rosa indegna con quella dell'attuale juve fa capire molto.



il prevenuto sei tu perche' continui a leggere quello che vuoi leggere invece di quello che c'e' scritto veramente... 

io sarei anche d'accordo con la tua opinione che non bisogna incensare nessuno finche' il risultato non e' raggiunto, mi sembra che pero' si facciano figli e figliastri, ovviamente milan e juventus hanno obiettivi diversi, entrambi ancora da raggiungere, quindi incensare se e' sbagliato lo e' da entrambe le parti... nessuno ha parlato di rosa o del fatto che il milan debba stare in semifinale di CL, parole che mi ha messo in bocca qualche fenomeno piu' su. 



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se Montella non arriva in EL e' un fallimento bello e buono. Non capisco come si possa dire che il Milan non sia attrezzato per arrivare ALMENO sesto.



eh... ma per me puo' arrivarci e gli facciamo i giusti complimenti
non era comunque un argomento che volevo tirare fuori in OT qua 
semplicemente certi commenti mi convincono sempre di piu' che i prevenuti sono altri, non costa niente fare i complimenti ad Allegri oggi (o se non si vuole farli, semplicemente tacere) quando fino a una settimana fa si pensava che la juventus avrebbe fatto 90' remissivi come contro il napoli

poi che c'e' un'altra partita da giocare lo sappiamo tutti e naturalmente se il barcellona al ritorno gliene fa 5 si gode


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Hanno vinto la coppa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti alla Juventus, li hanno ammazzati.
E' giusto fare i complimenti quando se li meritano, purtroppo per noi raggiungerli non sarà affatto facile, sono di 10 anni avanti a noi.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Juventus, li hanno ammazzati.
> E' giusto fare i complimenti quando se li meritano, purtroppo per noi raggiungerli non sarà affatto facile, sono di 10 anni avanti a noi.



il calcio è volubile, ed i risultati e sopratutto le squadre corrono sul filo del rasoio, un anno sei avanti di dieci anni, quello dopo con qualche colpo azzeccato colmi il gap. il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e le variabili che possono sparigliare le carte sono infinite...

detto questo, complimenti alla juve per aver asfaltato una grande squadra come il barca. sono vicini a vincere la loro seconda coppa campioni...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Aprile 2017)

Io nel topic dei sorteggi lo dissi che non capivo tutta la sicurezza che aveva mezzo forum sull'uscita sicura della Juve contro il Barca. Dissi chiaramente che quel folle 6 a 1 contro il PSG fu frutto più della follia dei Parigini che della bravura del Barcellona. Detto questo: Il Barcellona è sicuramente una rosa più forte della Juve, ma è meno squadra e tatticamente Allegri è 10 spanne sopra Luis Enrique. Chiaramente il Barcellona non va mai dato per morto, soprattutto con il ritorno al Camp Nou, però la vedo dura per i Catalani. La Juventus ieri ha davvero annientato gli Spagnoli. L'unico appunto che posso fare ad una partita praticamente perfetta dei gobbi è solo 1: Mentre guardavo la partita avevo proprio la sensazione che la Juve ogni volta che andava in attacco aveva l'opportunità di segnare. Per me potevano fare il quarto e forse anche il quinto gol e chiudere definitivamente i giochi - ma hey, è solamente un piccolo appunto. E' chiaro che non volessero rischiare di prendere gol.


P.S: Migliore in campo del Barca, Lionel Messi. Praticamente è l'unico che ha giocato veramente ed è l'unico che ha cercato di fare qualcosa. Non lo si puo' proprio criticare.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Vanno in finale e la riperdono col Bayern, che è altro mondo rispetto a tutti.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma sai invece che passare da un estremo all'altro basterebbe essere un po' piu' onesti ed equilibrati... Montella fa benissimo se arriva in EL con noi, ma se gli si fanno i complimenti anche quando e' ottavo in classifica, allora e' giusto farli ad Allegri se batte il Barcellona 3-0 in un quarto, anche se poi non dovesse vincere la CL



Ma guarda che io sono il primo a ritenere Allegri un ottimo tecnico. Ma sinceramente dire che Lazio e Fiorentina sono più scarse di noi mi sembra azzardato (Inter Roma e Napoli lo sono sicuramente, l'unica è l'Atalanta che sta facendo la stagione della vita)


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

Allegri mi ricorda veramente Capello per alcune cose.
Come ha detto qualcuno ha ormai la mentalità europea. Tatticamente è pazzesco. Era già bravo all'epoca, ma a Torino è cresciuto ulteriormente. 
Dybala è Shevchenko ragà


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Aprile 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io nel topic dei sorteggi lo dissi che non capivo tutta la sicurezza che aveva mezzo forum sull'uscita sicura della Juve contro il Barca. Dissi chiaramente che quel folle 6 a 1 contro il PSG fu frutto più della follia dei Parigini che della bravura del Barcellona. Detto questo: Il Barcellona è sicuramente una rosa più forte della Juve, ma è meno squadra e tatticamente Allegri è 10 spanne sopra Luis Enrique. Chiaramente il Barcellona non va mai dato per morto, soprattutto con il ritorno al Camp Nou, però la vedo dura per i Catalani. La Juventus ieri ha davvero annientato gli Spagnoli. L'unico appunto che posso fare ad una partita praticamente perfetta dei gobbi è solo 1: Mentre guardavo la partita avevo proprio la sensazione che la Juve ogni volta che andava in attacco aveva l'opportunità di segnare. Per me potevano fare il quarto e forse anche il quinto gol e chiudere definitivamente i giochi - ma hey, è solamente un piccolo appunto. E' chiaro che non volessero rischiare di prendere gol.
> 
> 
> P.S: Migliore in campo del Barca, Lionel Messi. Praticamente è l'unico che ha giocato veramente ed è l'unico che ha cercato di fare qualcosa. Non lo si puo' proprio criticare.




L'ho notato pure io, ma anche loro hanno sbagliato, grazie alle manine di Gigi dei gol fatti. Quindi va bene così dopo tutto


----------



## chicagousait (12 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti alla Juve, ieri una sola squadra in campo, almeno durante il primo tempo. Nel secondo tempo hanno fatto qualcosa in più grazie a Messi. 
Il ritorno a Barcellona non la vedo una passeggiata di salute, ma il vantaggio è abbastanza notevole. Sono sicura che nn faranno la figura di m. dei parigini


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2017)

Grande Juventus: ha sbriciolato una squadra che ha dominato negli ultimi dieci anni in Europa.
Ma vogliamo parlare di come Luis Enrique ha schierato il Barcellona? Questo è andato a giocare a Torino con un vero 3-4-3, non con un modulo elastico che passa dal 5-4-1 in fase difensiva al 3-4-3 in fase di possesso: un folle. Si era capito subito che ne avrebbe prese tante, ma tante e così è stato. Ogni volta che la Cuadrado scendeva sulla destra mi aspettavo un gol. Nel secondo tempo è passato al più razionale 4-3-3 e ha sofferto di meno, ma è davvero un folle.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Aprile 2017)

Onore al merito.
Bene che esca il Barca, che ha vinto 4 cl negli ultimi 20 anni senza avere una storia alle spalle.

Tristezza per noi, il divario dalla Juventus appare enorme. Si ringrazia la Dirigenza per averlo ulteriormente allargato negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Avevo preventivato un 3-1 perché pensavo che almeno uno dei tre fenomeni là davanti avrebbe inventato qualcosa in 90 minuti..è finita addirittura 3-0 perché si è svegliato il solo Neymar verso il '70....

Il calcio è così facile e prevedibile a volte..io davvero non capivo i commenti di ieri..la Juve è talmente superiore a sto barca (una squadra che va a pigliare 4 gol a parigi.. ) che come si faceva davvero a pensare che i bianconeri potessero prendere un'imbarcata?
Allegri è 200 volte superiore a Luis Enrique..ha preparato una gara tatticamente perfetta, il Barca è il nulla come organizzazione, ha solo quei tre là davanti che chiaramente possono salvargli il posteriore in ogni momento (343 gol in 3 in nemmeno 3 anni....) ma per il resto non c'è paragone..

Ieri ho avuto la conferma di quanto temevo ma non avevo mai voluto esprimere:* la Juventus è oggi senza ombra di dubbio la squadra più forte d'Europa*, non come organico di campioni, ma come mix vincente di esperienza, forza fisica e organizzazione..solo il Bayern è al livello dei gobbi schifosi..e il problema è che quei porci lo sanno benissimo anche se a parole si nascondono...

Al camp nou soffriranno come tutti, ma se ieri pronosticavo un 2-2 mi sa che forse la portano a casa anche là se giocano come ieri


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Sinceramente dopo averla scampata contro il PSG non pensavo il Barcellona ci sarebbe ri-cascato, anche se ero certo che a Torino non potevano vincere... invece è stata praticamente a senso unico come a Parigi.

Difficile che riescano a ribaltarla per la seconda volta... non ci crede più neanche Luis Enrique... comunque c'è sempre il precedente dello scorso anno quando in Coppa Italia la Juventus in semifinale di ritorno perse 3-0 a San Siro (dopo aver vinto 3-0 all'andata). Secondo me comunque dovranno aspettare tutti i 90' del match al Camp Nou per esultare definitivamente


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Aprile 2017)

A me dava più fastidio quando la vinceva l'Inter la CL, non dico che se la vincono i ladri non mi interessa, però mi darebbe meno fastidio dell'Inter.
Cmq Luis Enrique è un allenatore davvero mediocre.
Riguardo al paragone Montella-Allegri, secondo me con la rosa di quest'anno, se avevamo Allegri eravamo quattordicesimi.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Avevo pronosticato e mi ero pure giocato il 3-1 ma la juve ha fatto addirittura meglio.
Onore alla juve e un bravo a mister allegri che tatticamente ha preparato benissimo la partita.
Per certi versi questa juve mi ricorda l'inter di mou, ora anche nel modulo, e la partita di ieri mi ha ricordato la vittoria dei nerazzurri sui blaugrana.


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avevo pronosticato e mi ero pure giocato il 3-1 ma la juve ha fatto addirittura meglio.
> Onore alla juve e un bravo a mister allegri che tatticamente ha preparato benissimo la partita.
> Per certi versi questa juve mi ricorda l'inter di mou, ora anche nel modulo, e la partita di ieri mi ha ricordato la vittoria dei nerazzurri sui blaugrana.



A me il modo in cui ha giocato Mandzukic mi ha ricordato il modo in cui giocò Eto'o proprio contro il Barca, in pratica da ala/terzino.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> A me il modo in cui ha giocato Mandzukic mi ha ricordato il modo in cui giocò Eto'o proprio contro il Barca, in pratica da ala/terzino.



Bravissimo, mi riferivo anche a quello, tra le altre cose.
L'inter di mou fece il salto di qualità quando riusci a ottenere un grosso sacrificio dal fuoriclasse camerunense.
Avere un giocatore del genere in quel ruolo, anzichè lo sturaro di turno, implica che in fase di non possesso ovviamente si snatura ma in fase di possesso ti ritrovi uno che sa giocare al calcio.
Nel caso di mandzukic ti ritrovi in area addirittura il doppio centravanti.
Il cambio modulo della juve si sta rivelando il vero asso nella manica per coinvolgere tutti i migliori e farli giocare tutti assieme.
A conti fatti a pagare è stato solo marchisio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> A me dava più fastidio quando la vinceva l'Inter la CL, non dico che se la vincono i ladri non mi interessa, però mi darebbe meno fastidio dell'Inter.
> Cmq Luis Enrique è un allenatore davvero mediocre.
> *Riguardo al paragone Montella-Allegri, secondo me con la rosa di quest'anno, se avevamo Allegri eravamo quattordicesimi.*



Sono due allenatori diversissimi ma io vi dico andate a rivedervi la rosa del milan 2012-13 quandoa rrivammo terzi dopo l'epurazione dell'anno prima..come livello era appena più decente di questa..


----------



## Gekyn (12 Aprile 2017)

Onore Alla Juve, ma da ieri sera Facebook è off limits....


----------



## Gekyn (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono due allenatori diversissimi ma io vi dico andate a rivedervi la rosa del milan 2012-13 quandoa rrivammo terzi dopo l'epurazione dell'anno prima..come livello era appena più decente di questa..



Però bisogna dire che ci fu, la sorprendente stagione di El Sharawy con 16 gol, L'arrivo di Balotelli che in mezza stagione fece 12 gol e pazzini con altri 15 gol, il tutto condito con una marea di rigori.


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Aprile 2017)

Cmq...

Barcellona-Juventus 4-0


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che ci fu, la sorprendente stagione di El Sharawy con 16 gol, L'arrivo di Balotelli che in mezza stagione fece 12 gol e pazzini con altri 15 gol, il tutto condito con una marea di rigori.



Si ma quei giocatori sono stati di certo aiutati dal tecnico..badate bene che a me non piace come gioca Allegri, ma per me lui è un grande tecnico, uno che sa fare il suo lavoro e che soprattutto raggiunge sempre gli obbiettivi..
Noi continuiamo a criticarlo perché ha perso quello scudetto che invece gli ha fatto perdere la società..


----------



## Giangy (12 Aprile 2017)

Onore alla Juventus. Hanno una difesa super, un terzino sinistro fortissimo (secondo me uno dei meglio, dopo Marcelo), e un attaccante strepitoso come Dybala. Secondo me possono arrivare in finale, se devo fare un pronostico dico che sarà Juventus-Real Madrid, certo bisogna vedere che Barcellona sarà in casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Onore alla Juventus. Hanno una difesa super, un terzino sinistro fortissimo (secondo me uno dei meglio, dopo Marcelo), e un attaccante strepitoso come Dybala. Secondo me possono arrivare in finale, se devo fare un pronostico* dico che sarà Juventus-Real Madrid*, certo bisogna vedere che Barcellona sarà in casa.



Secondo me il Real col Bayern prende una tranvata mica da ridere..
gli va bene che hanno la prima in trasferta e il ritorno in casa..ma per me all'alianz minimo finisce 2-0 per il Bayern


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente dopo averla scampata contro il PSG non pensavo il Barcellona ci sarebbe ri-cascato, anche se ero certo che a Torino non potevano vincere... invece è stata praticamente a senso unico come a Parigi.
> 
> Difficile che riescano a ribaltarla per la seconda volta... non ci crede più neanche Luis Enrique... comunque c'è sempre il precedente dello scorso anno quando in Coppa Italia la Juventus in semifinale di ritorno perse 3-0 a San Siro (dopo aver vinto 3-0 all'andata). Secondo me comunque dovranno aspettare tutti i 90' del match al Camp Nou per esultare definitivamente



3-0 e supplementari è ancora possibile, ma credo che i gobbi al ritorno un golletto lo faranno.
Serviva come il pane il 3-1, sembrava scontato ma non è arrivato. Sinceramente non ci spero più.
Bisognerà poi capire l'effetto-arbitro, con queste due squadre l'arbitro è sempre un fattore dominante. In teoria il fattore arbitro al Camp Nou è immensamente più forte per il Barca, ma mai sottovalutare la Juve


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Real col Bayern prende una tranvata mica da ridere..
> gli va bene che hanno la prima in trasferta e il ritorno in casa..ma per me all'alianz minimo finisce 2-0 per il Bayern



Occhio a dare per morto il Real Madrid che ultimamente in queste partitella risorge.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti alla prestazione della Juve,

occorre fare un discorso su Allegri che tendenzialmente solitamente massacro.

non so se per imposizione della società o è tutta farina del suo sacco, ma si stà evolvendo,
quasi Ancellottiando come filosofia...

Ieri ha messo giù in campo una squadra da lustrarsi gli occhi, niente fabbri:

3 punte,
centrocampisti offensivi come Pjanic e Cuadrado
un centrocampista "tattico" ma pericolosissimo negli inserimenti e di buon piede come Kedira,
difensori centrali pericolosi in area avversaria e Bonucci ottimo in impostazione,
due terzini decisamente offensivi...
tanta tanta roba concettualmente...


Direi che dopo gli insegnamenti di Ancellotti, Allegri, l'amante dei fabbri, stia smentendo addirittura se stesso e
stia ampiamente dimostrando che orrori come squadre a 1 sola punta, o imbottite di meri tamponatori in nome "dell'equilibrio tattico" siano tutt'altro che equilibrate, ma facili strade che non portano da nessuna parte, per allenatori impreparati e perdenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *non so se per imposizione della società* o è tutta farina del suo sacco, ma si stà evolvendo,



sicuro 

no invece su Allegri e il Farsa una piccola statistica. Nonostante nel complesso Max non abbia mai passato il turno, c'è da dire che nelle partite in casa per ben 3 volte su 5 non ha preso gol. Cioè il fatto di non aver preso gol ieri sera lo stanno celebrando come un fatto storico, ma lui ci era già riuscito nel 2012 (Milan-Barcellona 0-0 nei quarti di andata con *Bonera* Mexes Nesta *Antonini*) e nel 2013 (Milan-Barcellona 2-0 con Abate Mexes Zapata Constant). Nel 2013/14 ai gironi ha preso un solo gol (Messi) in Milan-Barcellona 1-1 (con la stessa linea difensiva di pochi mesi prima e un centrocampo che recitava *Montolivo De Jong Muntari Birsa*). L'unica sconfitta casalinga con più gol al passivo nel match spettacolare del novembre 2011 ai gironi quando non c'era in palio la qualificazione e finì 2-3 per i blaugrana.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Ormai sono in semifinale. Mi auguro che becchino l'Atletico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2017)

L'unica combinazione buona sarebbe Atletico in semifinale e Bayern in finale.

Ma dopo ieri...


----------



## MarcoUnico (12 Aprile 2017)

Vittoria meritata e di prepotenza, contro un barca ben lontano da quello che fu qualche anno fa.
Enrique c'ha messo del suo, schierando dei terzini per certi versi inadeguati.

C'è da dire che è stata la classica partita in cui ai gobbi è andato tutto bene mentre al barca tutto male, oltre a due parate impressionanti dell'immortale gigione.


----------



## Tahva (12 Aprile 2017)

Chapeau. Non vedo l'ora che anche noi possiamo tornare su questi palcoscenici.


----------



## vota DC (12 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona se giocasse in Serie A non vincerebbe mai lo Scudetto.



Ci mancherebbe. Neanche il Milan di capello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> il calcio è volubile, ed i risultati e sopratutto le squadre corrono sul filo del rasoio, un anno sei avanti di dieci anni, quello dopo con qualche colpo azzeccato colmi il gap. il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e le variabili che possono sparigliare le carte sono infinite...
> 
> detto questo, complimenti alla juve per aver asfaltato una grande squadra come il barca. sono vicini a vincere la loro seconda coppa campioni...


Onestamente non credo che bastino due o tre colpi per colmare il gap.
Ad essere ottimisti, tempo 3 anni e torneremo a giocarcela pure noi per lo scudetto, ma non dobbiamo sbagliare nulla. Purtroppo Galliani e Berlusconi hanno demolito tutto, per cui sarà un percorso difficile il nostro prima di tornare a fare il Milan e non più l'AC Giannino.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo che bastino due o tre colpi per colmare il gap.
> Ad essere ottimisti, tempo 3 anni e torneremo a giocarcela pure noi per lo scudetto, ma non dobbiamo sbagliare nulla. Purtroppo Galliani e Berlusconi hanno demolito tutto, per cui sarà un percorso difficile il nostro prima di tornare a fare il Milan e non più l'AC Giannino.



Dipende soprattutto quanta moneta sonante metterà la nuova proprietà.. 
Senza contare la presunta bravura della dirigenza fassone - Mirabelli. 

Per colmare il Gap Con I gobbi servono tanti ma tanti soldi..
La variabile è il tempo. bisogna solo vedere on quanto tempo metteranno un fracco di soldi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Inutile fare i rosiconi: la Juventus ha raggiunto livelli che nemmeno con Moggi. La Juve pre-calciopoli è sempre stata robetta in Europa, mentre questa qui, oramai, è una seria candidata alla vittoria finale.
La Juventus è diventata più forte del Barcellona(!) e del Real Madrid; soltanto il Bayern Monaco può rappresentare un ostacolo per la Juventus, ma se si fa buttare fuori dal Real...
Io, sinceramente, non sto neanche più a sperare in sorteggi e cavolate varie: la vincano pure questa coppa, tanto, ormai, è soltanto questione di tempo; inoltre, potranno anche non vincerla, ma restano lo stesso sul podio delle squadre migliori d'Europa, coppa o non coppa.


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Occhio a dare per morto il Real Madrid che ultimamente in queste partitella risorge.



Ecco infatti come pensavo, il Real Madrid ha 7 vite, sempre


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dipende soprattutto quanta moneta sonante metterà la nuova proprietà..
> Senza contare la presunta bravura della dirigenza fassone - Mirabelli.
> 
> Per colmare il Gap Con I gobbi servono tanti ma tanti soldi..
> La variabile è il tempo. bisogna solo vedere on quanto tempo metteranno un fracco di soldi. Tutto qui.



Serve una società lungimirante oltre che i soldi.
La juve ha speso tanto ma anche venduto bene...vedi pogba e in una botta compra il capocannoniere della serie a e il migior centrocampista del campionato in quel periodo.
La forza della juve secondo me è una progettualità fantastica...
-è partita con conte costruendo una squadra per vincere in italia.
-poi hanno preso allegri cercando di consolidare la posizione in campionato provando a giocarsela in europa.
Il vero top player sono la dirigenza.


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inutile fare i rosiconi: la Juventus ha raggiunto livelli che nemmeno con Moggi.* La Juve pre-calciopoli è sempre stata robetta in Europa, mentre questa qui, oramai, è una seria candidata alla vittoria finale.*
> La Juventus è diventata più forte del Barcellona(!) e del Real Madrid; soltanto il Bayern Monaco può rappresentare un ostacolo per la Juventus, ma se si fa buttare fuori dal Real...
> Io, sinceramente, non sto neanche più a sperare in sorteggi e cavolate varie: la vincano pure questa coppa, tanto, ormai, è soltanto questione di tempo; inoltre, potranno anche non vincerla, ma restano lo stesso sul podio delle squadre migliori d'Europa, coppa o non coppa.


La juve pre calciopoli era nettamente piu forte perche in quel periodo quella squadra doveva vedersela in campionato contro milan,roma,lazio,parma,fiorentina..squadre che potenzialmente potevano vincere il campionato.
Sono periodi storici completamente diversi...Giocare in quella serie A era come giocare in champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Serve una società lungimirante oltre che i soldi.
> La juve ha speso tanto ma anche venduto bene...vedi pogba e in una botta compra il capocannoniere della serie a e il migior centrocampista del campionato in quel periodo.
> La forza della juve secondo me è una progettualità fantastica...
> -è partita con conte costruendo una squadra per vincere in italia.
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo. Midispiace dirlo, ma Marotta e Pratici sono davvero stati i top acquisti della Juve. Noi dopo il 2007 ci siamo messi a rinnovare a gogo..le famose riconoscenze. Non ci siamo rinnovati. L'INTER dopo il 2010 si è messa a rinnovare ai vari bolliti la riconoscenza.

La Juve non ci è cascata. Dopo Berlino, hanno lasciato andare Tevez che ormai non voleva più stare. Hanno accontentato Vidal e lasciato andare via Pirlo. Risultato? Dopo un inizio cosi cosi per il cambiamento, sono praticamente tornati ed ora sono ancora più forti di prima. 

Poi sono stati bravi a tenere il zoccolo duro. Parlo della difesa. 

Lavoro davvero impressionante. Marotta e co si sono migliorati. Mi ricordo i mercati disastrosi all'inizio. 
Forse l'unica cosa sbagliata è comprare Higuain 90 mln di euro sono un poco troppi, alla fine il salto che devono fare è in CL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> La juve pre calciopoli era nettamente piu forte perche in quel periodo quella squadra doveva vedersela in campionato contro milan,roma,lazio,parma,fiorentina..squadre che potenzialmente potevano vincere il campionato.
> Sono periodi storici completamente diversi...Giocare in quella serie A era come giocare in champions.


Ricordo ancora le loro batoste europee nel 2004 e nel 2005.


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora le loro batoste europee nel 2004 e nel 2005.



si si non lo metto in dubbio...ma anche l attuale juve in europa ha preso delle batoste.
Il campionato di allora era veramente stressante...anche giocare contro l udinese/chievo di allora ti portava via delle energie fisiche e psicologiche non indifferenti.
Forse sarò troppo nostalgico ma io ricordo che giocare in quella serie A era una guerra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si si non lo metto in dubbio...ma anche l attuale juve in europa ha preso delle batoste.
> Il campionato di allora era veramente stressante...anche giocare contro l udinese/chievo di allora ti portava via delle energie fisiche e psicologiche non indifferenti.
> Forse sarò troppo nostalgico ma io ricordo che giocare in quella serie A era una guerra.


La serie A dell'epoca era indubbiamente superiore a quella di oggi. Sta di fatto, però, che quella Juve, che era la più forte in campionato all'epoca, si andava a prendere le mazzate in Europa; viceversa, questa Juve, è sul podio delle squadre più forti d'Europa, a prescindere che vinca o meno al Champions.


----------

